# Labels for your DIY bottles



## Rude Rudi (6/9/16)

What do you guys use as labels for your DIY juice? Form what I've seen online and here as that most will default to a plain old white sticker or a piece of masking tape - including me... The sticker will note:
Name of the juice
Production date 

Some will add:
Flavour profile/ingredients
Steep end date

What bothers me is that we take so much care throughout the process (ingredients, equipment, bottles, etc) and then we go and slap a handwritten sticker on it... I want to be proud of the fruits of my labour - not hide it in the top shelf at work because it looks "home made"?

I'm sure that there must be a better solution? 

Case in point:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (6/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> What do you guys use as labels for your DIY juice? Form what I've seen online and here as that most will default to a plain old white sticker or a piece of masking tape - including me... The sticker will note:
> Name of the juice
> Production date
> 
> ...


You can get a specific label printer, but it might be a bit expensive as an initial outlay (I have one at work, the labels and ribbon are relatively cheap, but I think the printer and software is around 5k). But if you have access to a normal laser printer, you can find A4 pages, which have pre-cut stickers, then all you do is setup the format on a word document and you can print away.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (6/9/16)

i have a brother labeling machine. portable and easy to use.

i cut a label with a name - date and barcode 

the barcode is linked to a mysql database that has the recipe, notes and ingredients used all the way down to the invoice from the ingredients supplier

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (6/9/16)

Brother P-touch E1000

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/9/16)

Nice!!! 

Another asset to get!! 

Where's the best place to get these labeling machines? Waltons, Makro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (6/9/16)

Its hard to tell but my label is the far right.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 20


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/9/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Its hard to tell but my label is the far right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



LOL!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (6/9/16)

I am in the "piece of masking tape" camp. I think most vapers are at least slightly OCD, and I am too. But my OCDness is balanced by my natural laziness. On the issue of juice bottle labeling, the laziness won handsomely. I re-use my steeping and dropper bottles. Taking off a piece of masking tape before washing and re-using the bottle is the work of one second. Taking off an adhesive label is a lot more PT.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## kevkev (6/9/16)

I got this little printer on Takealot a while ago, its relatively cheap and works great. There are a few fonts and styles that can be used, you can even add a border around the text.

http://www.takealot.com/epson-lw-400-labelworks-portable-machine/PLID28109523

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (6/9/16)

@rogue zombie, my label wouldn't even have the date, and would just say "BB". I make few enough juices that I can remember what I mixed recently. So an acronym or abbreviation is usually enough for me. Atm on my desk I have "Mal Cus" (Malva Custard), "Tor" (Torrone), "IC" (Irish Coffee), "Lab" (Labyrinth), "SPM" (Spearmint) and "CC" (Cherry Cola).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/9/16)

I also use the brother labelling machine for my own stash.
I use A4 label sheets in my inkjet for the ones I mix for other people.
I got my brother from Makro as it was the best deal at the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (6/9/16)

sheesh, I think I need to get a label printer - I struggle to read my hand own writing sometimes. I generally add the name of the recipe if it doesn't have a name I make on up, and the production date. 

The labels with the printer look so much neater though. I need to get one now.


----------



## rogue zombie (6/9/16)

RichJB said:


> @rogue zombie, my label wouldn't even have the date, and would just say "BB". I make few enough juices that I can remember what I mixed recently. So an acronym or abbreviation is usually enough for me. Atm on my desk I have "Mal Cus" (Malva Custard), "Tor" (Torrone), "IC" (Irish Coffee), "Lab" (Labyrinth), "SPM" (Spearmint) and "CC" (Cherry Cola).



Lol...

But the date is good to know when its cured for long enough. 

If you use sellotape and paper though, when you wash in warm water, it comes straight off. I used to use adhesive labels, which is more pt to get it all off.


----------



## rogue zombie (6/9/16)

I dont know what programme people use, but I've seen folks on Reddit make full on labels, to look like commercial juices. But I would assume you would need an actual label printer to go with it.


----------



## NewOobY (6/9/16)

kevkev said:


> I got this little printer on Takealot a while ago, its relatively cheap and works great. There are a few fonts and styles that can be used, you can even add a border around the text.
> 
> http://www.takealot.com/epson-lw-400-labelworks-portable-machine/PLID28109523


flippen awesome thanks dude, I've got enough ebucks to get it for free woot. best deal ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kevkev (6/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> flippen awesome thanks dude, I've got enough ebucks to get it for free woot. best deal ever.



Oh no, I see they are out of stock


----------



## NewOobY (6/9/16)

kevkev said:


> Oh no, I see they are out of stock


mmm yep , I'm going to research this a bit today. I don't even know how they work, like what paper and ink they use etc. So it will be a good exercise though. Thanks - I thought they gonna be like R3k or something like that, but it is possible to get them from about R500+


----------



## kevkev (6/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> mmm yep , I'm going to research this a bit today. I don't even know how they work, like what paper and ink they use etc. So it will be a good exercise though. Thanks - I thought they gonna be like R3k or something like that, but it is possible to get them from about R500+



Yes, there are more on Takealot. They don't use ink, its thermal printing. So the cartridges you buy for it has all the magic in.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/9/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i have a brother labeling machine. portable and easy to use.
> 
> i cut a label with a name - date and barcode
> 
> the barcode is linked to a mysql database that has the recipe, notes and ingredients used all the way down to the invoice from the ingredients supplier



Now that @shaunnadan is a such a technologist way of sorting life out...WOOOW


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Another asset to get!!
> 
> Where's the best place to get these labeling machines? Waltons, Makro?



Waltons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imperator (6/9/16)

Why not just go to a printing store and get them to print you out a roll of labels? 
It's like R5 a page or something ridiculous and they will cut it out for you and everything. Think of the amount of labels you could get on an A4 page

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deadz (6/9/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i have a brother labeling machine. portable and easy to use.
> 
> i cut a label with a name - date and barcode
> 
> the barcode is linked to a mysql database that has the recipe, notes and ingredients used all the way down to the invoice from the ingredients supplier



The nerd inside me, really likes this idea.
What are you using for a frontend ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (6/9/16)

Deadz said:


> The nerd inside me, really likes this idea.
> What are you using for a frontend ?


And will you please make it open source!


----------



## Spydro (6/9/16)

I just use Avery #5434 1" X 1 1/2" peal and stick labels. I also down loaded a template for these specific labels from Avery. Since only I ever see them I made a simply default word doc template that includes a "spy" logo and "spy juice" as default on each label and it is set up for the different fonts/type sizes for each line to just type in whatever information I want on them (DIY juice name, date mixed, VG/PG ratio, nic mg/ml, etc). Then I simply print them on the laser printer. Can print just one label or up to a full page of 10 at a time (all different or all the same). Good enough along with my computer recipe records for exact contents and notes for my uses and they hold up to being stored in the freezer for up to years without coming off, yet easily come off to wash/sterilize the bottles for their next use. I use them on my 30ml and 60ml Luer Lock needle bottles I refill mod atty's/bottle's/tank's with, and all the glass bottles I store larger quantities in filled all the way up to the cap (4oz, 8oz, 16oz and 32oz/liter).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie (6/9/16)

Andre said:


> Brother P-touch E1000


Also use except mine's white

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (6/9/16)

Deadz said:


> The nerd inside me, really likes this idea.
> What are you using for a frontend ?



it started off as an access database with simple access forms. this kept having endless issues so i eventually migrated to mysql and developed a .net app in visual studio.

im currently working on the BI side of it with crystal reports. 

my newest addition is the costing module. trying to implement a method of picking X amount of recipes and enter the total volume per recipe and it needs to consolidate everything into the required ingredients and generate an order that i can hand to a supplier(s)

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## shaunnadan (6/9/16)

Glytch said:


> And will you please make it open source!



maybe one day. currently its linked to my central home database so will consider breaking it apart in the future.


----------



## Clouder (6/9/16)

I also have a label printer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (6/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Case in point:
> 
> View attachment 66383



On topic, black marker does the job, but a label maker definitely makes it look more professional when carrying bottles and people want to know what you are Vape. Otherwise something I have pondered, not sure if it was mentioned already, is printing labels with the recipe on so you can quickly check back as you change between recipe revisions.

Off topic, been working my arse off on a deep fried icecream, care to share the recipe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/9/16)

kevkev said:


> I got this little printer on Takealot a while ago, its relatively cheap and works great. There are a few fonts and styles that can be used, you can even add a border around the text.
> 
> http://www.takealot.com/epson-lw-400-labelworks-portable-machine/PLID28109523





kevkev said:


> Oh no, I see they are out of stock



Why o why did you have to post this? It`s going to haunt me until I get one. TAKE-A-LOT will be getting daily e-mails, from me, enquiring about stock availability and I’ll have to put my DIY start on hold until it’s back in-stock. Truth be told though I`m only making one recipe so how confusing can it get?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SAVaper (6/9/16)

kevkev said:


> I got this little printer on Takealot a while ago, its relatively cheap and works great. There are a few fonts and styles that can be used, you can even add a border around the text.
> 
> http://www.takealot.com/epson-lw-400-labelworks-portable-machine/PLID28109523




Awesome printer and it has a qwerty keyboard for a great price.
That is the one thing I would have liked on the brother, a qwerty keyboard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (6/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> Awesome printer and it has a qwerty keyboard for a great price.
> That is the one thing I would have liked on the brother, a qwerty keyboard.


The new brother printers have a qwerty keyboard


----------



## SAVaper (6/9/16)

shaunnadan said:


> The new brother printers have a qwerty keyboard



Eish, then mine must be too old.....


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/9/16)

moonunit said:


> Off topic, been working my arse off on a deep fried icecream, care to share the recipe?



Sure, I used this one by ENYAWREKLAW

It's very mild...not overpowering or too sweet, just right...


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/9/16)

Thanks all for the awesome advise and tips!!! 

Looks like we have tons of solutions/ideas while some will stick with what works for them!

Awesome bunch of okes you are!!! (no, I really mean it LOL!)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ripstorm (2/10/16)

I bought myself one of these bad boys on Friday:

http://www.takealot.com/brother-ql7...eLl3oCiQNhs4mSVAv1jRXiqroeIRvGvBUIaAiYk8P8HAQ

I love this thing. It's also a thermal printer so I don't have to worry about ink. I sell juice to some people at work and labeling juice was always a pain. I'm still playing around with label ideas, but this is what I came up with after playing around for 20mins:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/10/16)

Cool, nice one...
Butterscotch custard, yum!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (2/10/16)

I have the brother P-touch too,the labels go around R300 for 8m,but looks so much better than writing on the blank labels

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/10/16)

Ripstorm said:


> I bought myself one of these bad boys on Friday:
> 
> http://www.takealot.com/brother-ql7...eLl3oCiQNhs4mSVAv1jRXiqroeIRvGvBUIaAiYk8P8HAQ
> 
> ...



Taking a chance here but would you mind sharing your recipe?
If not, no worries...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripstorm (2/10/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Taking a chance here but would you mind sharing your recipe?
> If not, no worries...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Sure. It's a fairly simple one, but delicious:

Butterscotch (FW): 4%
Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap): 7%
Brown Sugar (TPA): 1%

Brown Sugar is crucial in this recipe. It brings out the Butterscotch nicely

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/10/16)

Ripstorm said:


> Sure. It's a fairly simple one, but delicious:
> 
> Butterscotch (FW): 4%
> Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap): 7%
> ...



Awesome, thanks! 
2 week steep?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripstorm (2/10/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 2 week steep?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yup, 2 -3 weeks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev (28/11/16)

If anyone is looking at getting label machines -> Takealot has this one on special today.

http://www.takealot.com/dymo-210d-label-maker-2-tape-bundle/PLID42073648

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Jonogeni (13/1/17)

I like the dodgy look of a hand written label ( permanent marker). maybe less people will ask you for some as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jonogeni (13/1/17)

Or go to a signage shop and ask them to whip up a little design and print a few pages. I would think you would still write on it though as your recipes will change. unless you vape the same juices all the time. which would work then,


----------

